# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verzwakking van de spieren

## Simpele

Goeiedag,

Sinds vorige week maandag heb ik last van een vreemd gevoel in mijn linkerbeen. Het lijkt verdoofd, en mijn spieren lijken zwakker en zwakker te worden. Ook is er sprake van een lichte 'knagende' pijn in het been. Vrijdag begon ook mijn linkerarm vreemd aan te voelen. Ook dit lijkt verdoofd, en hier is er sprake van tintelingen. Ook de pijn is hier aanwezig. Natuurlijk ben ik in paniek geschoten en heb ik dus de dokter gebeld. Deze meldde dat mijn reacties nog altijd in orde zijn en dat het een goed teken is dat het maar aan één kant is. Het zou te maken kunnen hebben met een geblokkeerde rug waardoor er een zenuw gekneld kan zitten. 

Sinds vandaag merk ik echter dat ook mijn rechterkant last heeft van verzwakte spieren. Schrijven met mijn rechterhand (arm) wordt moeilijker en moeilijker en ook mijn rechterbeen begint zwaarder en zwaarder aan te voelen. Nu begin ik mij dus toch enorm veel zorgen te maken en toch stilaan te denken aan een (gevaarlijke) spierziekte.

Iemand die ongeveer weet wat het kan zijn? Ik ben van plan een afspraak te maken met de neuroloog maar dat duurt natuurlijk al snel een 3-tal weken. Een 3-tal weken in deze onzekerheid wetende dat mijn spieren met dag zwakker lijken te worden, heb ik toch absoluut geen zin in.

----------


## mirthe340

viagra houdt mijn spieren meestal hard!

----------

